# Schwans doggie sundays?



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

My BF and I order from Schwans and on Wednesday our Schwans guy got to meet precious Sophie! So as we were ordering our stuff I joking mentioned we would be broke if they sold doggie treats. And he mentioned that they actually have doggie Sundays in the ice cream cup things. Before I decide on if I should get Soph one for her half birthday in a few months, I of course need to consult with the SM mommies and daddies who know better than I. Have you ever heard of them? And if so would it be okay to give to Soph? I don't want to give her anything that will be bad for her, be I do want to do something special.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I give the boys freshpet ice cream but I haven't heard of any from schwans, I'd ask my friend google as well, and check the ingredients if you can find them


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmmm I haven't seen the Schwann truck around here in ages!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

There is a frozen treat called.Frosty Paws, made specialy for dogs. Comes 4 to a box, a 1/4 of one would still be too much for a fluff. My vet oked them, but to give infrequently, very high cal & sweet


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

spookiesmom said:


> There is a frozen treat called.Frosty Paws, made specialy for dogs. Comes 4 to a box, a 1/4 of one would still be too much for a fluff. My vet oked them, but to give infrequently, very high cal & sweet


 I too was going to mention Frosty Paws. They are sold in my Publix and Walmart frozen section.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are the ingredients inthe Doggie Sundaes from Schwans:

WATER, SOY FLOUR, ANIMAL FAT PRESERVED WITH TOCOPHEROLS (A SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), DEXTROSE, VARIEGATE ((CORN SYRUP, MALTODEXTRIN, MODIFIED CORN STARCH, CARAMEL COLOR, NATURAL FLAVOR, (HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN, AUTOLYZED YEAST EXTRACT, TRICALCIUM PHOSPHATE), POTASSIUM SORBATE, CITRIC ACID)), DRIED WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, TITANIUM DIOXIDE, MONO & DIGLYCERIDES, GUAR GUM, LOCUST BEAN GUM, CARRAGEENAN, VITAMIN A ACETATE, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, ASCORBIC ACID, CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, FOLIC ACID, NIACIN SUPPLEMENT, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, SORBITAN ESTERS OF FATTY ACIDS, SODIUM SILICO ALUMINATE. CONTAINS SOY AND MILK DERIVITIVES THIS PRODUCT IS PROCESSED IN A PLANT THAT MANUFACTURES PRODUCTS WITH PEANUTS/NUTS



I personally wouldn't feed them, but I don't eat Schwans stuff myself, either...most of it is not good for you and loaded with sodium among other things.


----------

